# Got blood on my Chalice



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

We were out fishing today not doing to bad. Mostly we caught small ones
View attachment 9064
but the old ball and chain would yell snake then my boy would yell the same. The bank seemed like it was full of them. They both know when we go fishing I love to walk the bank looking for water moccasin's. Well seen 10 or so today they like my favorite spot as much as I do. I got 3 but 2 I couldn't get at and wasn't going swimming. They are stone kills as thats all I hunt with and the bank is full of ammo. This is the one that I could get out of the water.
View attachment 9065
The ugly one is me.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like a good day on the lake!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chalice is one of my favorite shooters. Good shooting and nice catfish.
Philly


----------



## tnsling (Jul 5, 2011)

*Catfishin' is right up there in line with shootin' my slingshots in my list of likes. Nice cat oh' good shootin' on the snakes.*


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Catfishin and snake hunting are some of my favorite things to do, the Chalice has became my favorite slingshot and I'm working on a special one. after that there may only be three that I shoot and they all are great hunters for me.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The Chalice is as fine a design as I have ever shot!!

I will be releasing a "Flippinout/Dayhiker" modified Chalice in Multiplex and hardwood very soon. It will be a limited run of 20 frames. Be on the lookout, it is the Chalice- only better!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Hopen I have the spare funds when it comes out. I love the Chalice it's the one I always carry now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Is that a Delica on your Jeans?

cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

DM, that Chalice you're holding in that pic -- what's it made of? It looks great! And good for you killin' them nasty snakes, I hate them.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

It's 3/4 ply wood found in the ally finished with cherry stain and poly. I hate them to but there fun to shoot and thats the only good thing there good for


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Right on.. More stone kills thats what I like to see..

Nico


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

good job look like you had fun


----------

